# Left Over Sunday Dinner



## Amnesia180 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi All,

After following advice from here, I used the carcass from last weeks Sunday dinner to make a lovely chicken stock which made a beautiful gravy to accompany todays meal.

However, today I have left the chicken carcass with some chicken, broccoli, parsnips, some potatoe etc, etc.

I have a pressure cooker, but don't know what to do with everything. I'm assuming it's going to be a type of stew etc. 

The gravy is very nice so would like to use that if I could!

Many thanks 
Amnesia


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 14, 2011)

You could chop the chicken and veg and mix with the gravy and make a chicken pie.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 15, 2011)

Mash the veg and season hard, add eggs to bind and fold in chopped chicken, shape balls and leave in the fridge to set up, flour then egg wash then crumb, deep fry and serve with the gravy, put the carcass in the freezer till you need it.


----------



## Amnesia180 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for both of the replies. I really like the pie idea.
The carcass and veg and gravy are all siting inside the oven (not on, obviously) so they haven't been back in the frigde yet since yesterday afternoon.

I have a roll of frozen pastry. 

How would I go about actually making the pie? Would I need a pastry base, or just make a lid for it and make it in individual pots or something?

Also, could I then refreeze the pie?

Any advice would be appreciated as I don't know what I am doing 

Thank you!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Amnesia180 said:


> Thanks for both of the replies. I really like the pie idea.
> The carcass and veg and gravy are all siting inside the oven (not on, obviously) so they haven't been back in the frigde yet since yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I have a roll of frozen pastry.
> ...


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 15, 2011)

Amnesia180 said:


> Thanks for both of the replies. I really like the pie idea.
> The carcass and veg and gravy are all siting inside the oven (not on, obviously) so they haven't been back in the frigde yet since yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I have a roll of frozen pastry.
> ...



Whatever gave you the idea you could store the food in the oven since *yesterday afternoon??*
You need to throw everything out!! It is *not safe to eat.*


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2011)

OMG!  Good catch, Kayelle!  Yes, please don't eat this!  Salmonela, botulism, etc!


----------



## Amnesia180 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, I've realised my mistake. What an idiot.
It's all in the bin now... but I've learnt for next time


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 16, 2011)

Amnesia180 said:


> Yes, I've realised my mistake. What an idiot.
> It's all in the bin now... but I've learnt for next time



We all have blonde moments


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 19, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Whatever gave you the idea you could store the food in the oven since *yesterday afternoon??*
> You need to throw everything out!! It is *not safe to eat.*


You took the words right out of my mouth, Kayelle!


----------

